# King's Mtn



## Captain Morgan (Mar 28, 2005)

Are you judging or competeing?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 28, 2005)

well, then I'm not going. ;-)


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

Good Luck Raine,What are you guy's cooking on this year? Same pit as last year?


----------



## Finney (Mar 29, 2005)

I may be there for Q mooching.  :grin: 

And adult beverage mooching.  :-D


----------



## Gary in VA (Mar 30, 2005)

I'll be there.. so really, there is no reason for anyone else to show up.    

I hope to do MUCH better than we did last year.  Thats the one we cut our teeth on last year.  Hit the middle of the pack.. I was pleased for our first comp.


----------



## Finney (Mar 30, 2005)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> to Chris.... Stop on by and we'll feed ya.  We'll start out with an amber grain made beverage and go from there.






			
				Raine said:
			
		

> Hey, there is always plenty of both, come on down.




It's looking more like I'll be there with each offer of food and drink.  Now if Bill the Grill Guy is going to be there to feed my wife BBQ chicken... it's a cinch.  She likes Bill's chicken.  If Bill is there, I hope he brings 'old' Bill with him.  Nice guy.

Look for me... I'll be the good looking guy in the 'ash gray' BBQ-4-U tee shirt.
Or is that the guy in the good looking 'ash gray' BBQ-4-U tee shirt?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 30, 2005)

Dang I'd love to get up there....I love that neck of the woods, and I can't imagine a more perfect time...spring in the mountains, bbq and beer.  By the way, look for Finney....he looks like this:  :welcm:


----------



## Gary in VA (Mar 30, 2005)

Bill the Grill guy ain't gonna make it to this one.  He has some excuses like work or somthing like that.  Personally I think he is skeerd.


----------



## Gary in VA (Mar 30, 2005)

I am planning to be at Danville.  Bill has another excuse for that one.  

I haven't received an info packet on that one yet.. I requested one.  I suppose I have to call them.


----------



## Finney (Mar 30, 2005)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> Bill the Grill guy ain't gonna make it to this one.  He has some excuses like work or somthing like that.  Personally I think he is skeerd.



Sounds like he's _skeerd_.  Or _skeert_.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 30, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":3in4usj4]Bill the Grill guy ain't gonna make it to this one.  He has some excuses like work or somthing like that.  Personally I think he is skeerd.



Sounds like he's _skeerd_.  Or _skeert_.[/quote:3in4usj4]

Bill is probably not going to compete again.  He got that second place brisket and I believe he is going to hang his hat on that for the next 20 years!!!!! :badgrin:  :ctf2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

LOL!  Quit while you're ahead!!!  :p  :p


----------



## Finney (Mar 30, 2005)

I thought you were going to be his 'rib man' Cappie.  

Did he give up when you wouldn't _gas_ him some ribs?  :-D

I heard he had Greg lined  up to _pan fry_ some burgers.  :badgrin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 30, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Dang I'd love to get up there....I love that neck of the woods, and I can't imagine a more perfect time...spring in the mountains, bbq and beer.  By the way, look for Finney....he looks like this:  :welcm:



I thought he looked like this  :tant:  Or this  :supz: , or this  :happyd:  or this  :bar:  or this  :ack:  or this  :smt024  or...oh you get the idea!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 30, 2005)

Okay,  so I heard I was being DISSED on this forum.  Gotta chime in now! 



> Gary in VA Posted: Wed Mar 30, 2005 12:26 pm    Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


It was FIRST place brisket in Lynchburg  .  That was to Gary From VA's 2nd place brisket   and no, I am not hanging my head on that one ;-) .

Now, as far as the work thing goes, yes I have some schedual issues to work out.  But being the Probie, you gotta wait your turn  :rant: .  Cant make KM or Danville.  My mother is turning 65 durnig the Danville comp and I am preparing the food for the family comming in from MI and KY.  I do plan on making Lynchburg and Bel Air.  We will have to wait and see.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 30, 2005)

I notice you are posting less now with the new job.....can you go back to your old one? :-D


----------



## Finney (Mar 31, 2005)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Okay,  so I heard I was being DISSED on this forum.  Gotta chime in now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Gary is right... Sounds like he's skeerd.


----------



## Gary in VA (Apr 1, 2005)

Raine.. I am hoping to get there mid afternoon.. bout a 7  hour drive fer me.  I still need to gather up a team for this one.  I got interested people but no real commitments  yet.  My "team" consists of me and whoever else is interested in staying up all night, drinking beer, shootin the bull, and washin a few dishes.  I don't yet have a group I can trust to do the real Q'ing.

I guess I have to say that Bill the Grill guy is my only trusted team mate.. but he has a team of his own now.  We were gonna do this one together but he had other commitments that weekend.  Not to mention.. He would fight me for the right to do the brisket... since he has that first place trophy and all from Lynchburg.


----------

